# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Help identify a WW2 Veteran Dagger/Knife.

## Nigel W

Hi All,

I am trying to identify the attached dagger/knife, so would really appreciate the assistance of the experts in this forum.

The dagger/knife was owned by a Royal Marine Commando from WW2 and has been passed down to his nephew, here in New Zealand.

I really have no clue, other than the research I have tried would indicate it is a Jambiya Knife, but of what origin, I cannot find.

Unfortunately my Friend's Uncle has passed away and his Wife has no idea about it's origin, other than that he brought it back with him from WW2.

Cheers & thanks in advance.

Nigel W.

----------


## Nigel W

Hi again,

I am really hoping someone can identify this, or at least point me in the right direction to identify it's origin?

I note the male figure on the scabbard and hope he would be a good clue as to origin?

It may even be a cheap markets/tourist dagger, but given the Soldier who brought it back was a RM Commando "knife man", I suspect there may be more to it...???

Cheers & thanks again,

Nigel.

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Nigel

It was likely made in Syria.
They are bazaar items for sale to visitors.

----------


## Nigel W

Thanks Gene,

As mentioned above, this is what I suspected.

Cheers,

Nigel

----------


## Wayne Zieschang

Just because it might be a "bazaar buy", for what ever reason, it "spoke" to your friend's uncle or else he would have never bought it in the first place, much less kept it for decades.

I can guarantee you that my nephew is gonna look at some of the stuff I have accumulated and "WTF was he thinking when he bought this???????". :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

